# Buying gaming console next week



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 17, 2016)

Buying gaming console next week,
Need guidance for that.
Budget not mentioned because of few consoles are out there..

1. PS 2, PS 3, PS4, Xbox 360, Xbox One?
2. Which console have lots of game?
3. Are there any games for a specific console, means xyz game only available for this console.? So how can I play that game on my console.
Like halo game available for xbox, correct me if I'm wrong.
4. What accessories are needed other than console? Joystick etc
Multiplayer or single player accessories.
5. Do I need more HDD for installing lots of games? So buy it separately or bundled?
6. What about gaming titles bundled or separate? Please suggest good sale for games.
7. What else I have to do to improve my gaming experience?
8. Any suggestion for best sale available?
9. Online or offline? Suggest sites other than amazon or flipkart, trusted sites please. Free home delivery in village if possible.
10. After console and accessories please suggest your favourite game titles.
Suggest multiplayer games also.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 19, 2016)

Neither ps4 nor xb1 have lots of available games at the moment,but in future this situation is likely to improve-keeping this in mind i suggest that you go for the ps4 as sony's consoles usually have a wider collection of 1st party/3rd party exclusives like the uncharted series,ratchet and clank series etc which are never released for other platforms.Yes,you're gonna need a hdd for installing most games,so make sure that the console you're buying comes bundles with atleast a 500 GB HDD,otherwise you're going to run out of space when you attempt to keep multiple titles installed on it at the same time.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> Neither ps4 nor xb1 have lots of available games at the moment,but in future this situation is likely to improve-keeping this in mind i suggest that you go for the ps4 as sony's consoles usually have a wider collection of 1st party/3rd party exclusives like the uncharted series,ratchet and clank series etc which are never released for other platforms.Yes,you're gonna need a hdd for installing most games,so make sure that the console you're buying comes bundles with atleast a 500 GB HDD,otherwise you're going to run out of space when you attempt to keep multiple titles installed on it at the same time.


Any good offer you know? Other than Amazon Flipkart? For buying games also...

And bundled HDD is necessary? Why not separate buy? those hdd are specifically for ps4?

And now i heard that ps 4.5 is coming so should i wait for that? Means if it coming in vacation, then will buy latest one. What you say?

Please suggest me some of your favourite titles.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 22, 2016)

^ You can buy used games from IVG forum or CeX.

PS4 comes with 500 GB / 1 TB HDD, so that should be fine.

PS 4.5 - Yeah, perhaps by next year, last time I checked that was not officially confirmed by SONY.

GAMES : Last Of Us Remastered, Watchdogs, Uncharted Collection, GTA V, NFS : Rivals, AC : Black Flag.



EDIT : You need a PS Plus Subscription to play games online  - that's 4k for 12 months. Happy Gaming


----------



## Gollum (Mar 22, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Buying gaming console next week,
> Need guidance for that.
> Budget not mentioned because of few consoles are out there..
> 
> ...




1; buy ps2 and ps4
2; ps2 has the most 
3; god of war series, uncharted series, the last of US for PS3/4
4; you get 1 controller with every console. ps4 comes with hdmi cable
5; ps2=no, ps4=yes
6; use google man or PlayStation.Blog : Official PlayStation Blog for news and video updates on PS4, PS3, PSN, PS Vita, PS
7; try to finish the game, buy the game, see a doctor
8; check google and PSN 
9; for ps4, the cheapest games can be bought from PSN, flipkart and amazon are both over expensive.
10; *store.playstation.com/#!/en-in/home/games


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2016)

thanks all, its ps4 for me.. waiting for vacation...
btw, can I connect more than 1 controller in ps 4??
actually I will buy 2 ps 4, one for me and one for "gaming cafe" in my village. 
So need to know about controllers and other accessories, which you see in play station gaming cafe (i never experienced any plystation in gaming cafe).


----------

